# Gobies on the Home Page!



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Very cool video on the blog... Eretmodus cyanostictus spawning


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Those are colored almost identically to my M. elongatus chailosi. I definitely want some gobies when I can get the tank space for them.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey triscuit, are those the Congo orange eretmodus in the video? Also wondering what species is in your avatar? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

The eretmodus in the video are Ikola locale but are also Eretmodus sp North, which was just recently named E.marksmithii ,like the congo orange variety. I have a wild pair from Gombe that I really enjoy keeping.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep shame on you cichlid forum for such an obvious ID mistake.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

Give them a break 24tropheus,we are just a little slower to implementing changes like the easier and better metric system.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Was kind of kidding. Most seem to still import and sell Eretmodus. sp. "Cyanostictus North" (or marksmithi realy what as silly name! can hardly use it without cringing) as Eretmodus cyanostictus opcorn:

Me I am so old I still work best in gallons, fahrenheit and inches.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

I still say frontosa for all cyphos,marksmithi is bad but not as hard to say without laughing as dickfeldi and flavipinnis


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

:roll:

And back to the fish in question.



SmellinFishy said:


> Hey triscuit, are those the Congo orange eretmodus in the video? Also wondering what species is in your avatar? Thanks in advance.


I believe the pair in my pic are F1s selected for breeding from my WC E. cyanostictus collected in the very southern part of the lake. I don't know the actual local, but do know that the importer was working with folks near Mpulungu.

Here's one of my favorite goby links for looking at the variation across the Lake: http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/Articl ... tmodus.htm


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Still can not help but giggle when the auctioner has to say nigripinnis.  
I guess I will get used to it. Kind of not any sillyer than stuartgranti just takes some getting used to.
Kind of think names should describe the fish not be after some fish guy.
So it is a real Southern Eretmodus cyanosticus then?
Lips looked kind of big but prob not big enough for marksmithi?




All the best James


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yep- mine are southern.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion. Such good mature/big ones kind of harder to tell than young ones. 8)
Kind of sorry not got better pics of my marksmithi.


----------

